# The Budgies have arrived!



## Cnorma11 (Aug 15, 2020)

They have arrived! Can anyone take a guess at sex and also what type of budgies they are?! I think the Green and Yellow one might be dominant Pied but I have no idea what the blue/grey one is!

https://i.imgur.com/NJChxmP.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/FYtCBsQ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Ggjh4a4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/wKLEcnI.jpg


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

They are lovely !!

first bird - Sky Blue, SF Yellowface type 1, Dominant Pied, Opaline, Greywing

second bird - Cobalt blue, SF Yellowface type 1, Greywing


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They are beautiful, have you named them?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Both little girls are adorable! 
I'm sure you're very excited to have them home.
Looking forward to learning their names and seeing more pictures of them in the days to come.*


----------



## Cnorma11 (Aug 15, 2020)

My son named them. He has called the Blue one Bluebell and the green and yellow one Sunnie!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very sweet!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're precious! I can't wait to see more of them


----------

